# Any Cool Tips & Tricks for the Kindle 3rd Gen??



## saint_moi (Feb 19, 2011)

I just got mine, discovered that I CAN jump to a specified page in a book and dont have to click click click click my way to page xxxxx..

Also discovered I can search for words in a pdf and it jumps to those throughout the book.

Any tips & tricks from seasoned Kindle veterans? 

How can I get the Kindle to stop shuffling my book contents menu? Very irritating.

thanks in advance


----------



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

This post illustrates a few nice tricks: Weird Kindle tricks: screensavers, screenshots, and games.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You might check in the Tips, Tricks, & Troubleshooting section:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,2.0.html



Mike


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's my three favorite tricks.

* If you're typing text into your Kindle, and you decide you want to start over, press the ALT + DELETE key, and it'll all get erased, all at once.

* If you want to go straight to the Kindle store, press ALT + HOME and the Kindle will go there automatically!

* If you're browsing the web, visit a web site called KInstant.com. You can type in your URL there, and they'll format it specifically for your Kindle, so it'll download much faster and look a lot better.
___
David Cassel
_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

I found this site when I first bought my Kindle.
http://www.geektonic.com/2009/03/kindletips-ultimate-kindle-2-shortcuts.html


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

You can find the most fantastic collection of Kindle 3 Keyboard Shortcuts here: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/. I learned so much by reading that. You can even download a copy to your Kindle (free)! 

Enjoy your new Kindle!


----------



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> You can find the most fantastic collection of Kindle 3 Keyboard Shortcuts here: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/.


A terrific resource, thanks.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

I digged through all above tip links and didn't find a solution to quick goto specific page/location. 
So how to jump quickly i.e. from location 500 to 2400? So far I have to click menu>go to>type "2400" (ALT + WRPP) and enter. 
Is it possible to do this any faster?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DevX said:


> So how to jump quickly i.e. from section 500 to 2400? So far I have to click menu>go to>type "2400" (ALT + WRPP) and enter.


That's how you do it.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

OK thanks.
I thought that there's an alternative way like typing e.g. "2400" and then ALT+SHIFT+ENTER


----------

